# loss of internal speakers



## theoldwizard (Mar 19, 2013)

my wife has an android tablet Venue 10 5050 and for some reason she is unable to hear the internal speakers. if she uses plug in speakers she can hear the messages and music but where she used to just hear her tablet now it wont work please help to save my sanity. I know nothing about tablets so please help
best regards the old wizard


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a inbuilt diagnostic for that tablet info here Using the Built In Diagnostics on the Venue 8 (7840) or Venue 10 (5050, 7040) Tablet | Dell UK


----------

